# How am I going to end up .



## Joyce (Jan 19, 2013)

well kody is 3 months today and he's a lovely baby boy he is my 1st Cockerpoo . Mum was red English spaniel Dad a white minature poodle. He's got a white curly underbelly and chest and curly legs and ears. But his top is long wavy, will he be like this as an adult ?? Or will he grow curly all over. Have never experienced the breed before. Always had Rotties when my last girl passed away we decided to go small and I liked what I read about the Cockerpoo. Also his little cute face is quite straight will post a pic when I figure out how to do it. Anyway any thoughts would be brill. He's a darling and sooo quick cant believe it took a week to toilet train him. Love him to bits.
Thanks Joyce and kodypoo


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing pics of Kody - he sounds gorgeous... Their coats do vary and change as they get older and depending if you let their coat grow longer or get it cut shorter. 
I think that he sounds as if his coat will be thick with quite a lot of curl in it, but looking wavier if you let it grow.
I'm not experienced though, others will have more idea and it might be easier to compare to how others have grown up when we see photos.
... All I can say is Kody will need lots more grooming that a lovely Rottie! (I used to have rottie cross.)


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

He sounds adorable, so looking forward to seeing a pic or two!


----------



## Joyce (Jan 19, 2013)

*Kodypoo*

Thanks for all the help he is a sweetie had a bath n smelling fab for 5 mins its a big big day tomorrow he can have his first little walk on the big wide world outside so fun fun fun !! Am trying to Suss out how. To post pics so you can see him your poos are really sweet nice to see the breed as I don't know any others this site is so very good especially for newbies like me. Again thanks any help is appreciated at this stage as have had such big breed before 
Joyce n kodypoo


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Can't wait to see pics!!


----------

